# Avatar 2: Kino-Starttermin steht fest - auch für die drei Nachfolger!



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Kino-Starttermin steht fest - auch für die drei Nachfolger!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Kino-Starttermin steht fest - auch für die drei Nachfolger!*


----------



## NForcer-SMC (24. April 2017)

Moment, man will noch dieses Jahr drehen, den Film aber erst 2020 rausbringen? Uff, daß ist hart.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Rendern dauert eben seine Zeit.


----------



## FZShooter (24. April 2017)

Ja ja blababla...und dann wird alles wieder verschoben wie die letzten beiden Male, da waren die Termine auch "fix"! Verarscht euch doch alle selbst :-/


----------



## Shotay3 (25. April 2017)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Moment, man will noch dieses Jahr drehen, den Film aber erst 2020 rausbringen? Uff, daß ist hart.



Die Nachbearbeitung bei Filmen dauert immer länger als die Dreharbeiten selbst... und bei so nem' Brett (produktionstechnisch gesehen) wundert es mich nicht.

Ich würde da auf mindestens 80-120 Drehtage (Arbeitstage) pro Film mindestens schätzen, nicht mitgezählt die Motion Capture Aufnahmen. Tja, und die Bearbeitung mit
den VFX, dem Grading bla, bla bla.... Da geht mal gut über ein Jahr drauf. Tja und dann besagte Renderzeit   Also ich tippe ja auf ungefähr einen Monat dauerrechnen auf 
einer Server-Farm um solche Filme zu Rendern. Plus Minus eine Woche...


----------



## Drake802 (25. April 2017)

Da kann man ja gespannt sein was früher fertig wird. Die Avatar Reihe oder Star Citizen


----------

